# my BIGGEST catfish to date



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Yesterday morning I caught my *BIGGEST* catfish ever out of the Ohio River The fish was a 19.2 pound 33inch FLATHEAD. that gave me a fight. I had a pole with not a lot of backbone so could not apply any lifting pressure on him. I was really concerned he would get me wrapped up in a sang but it worked out o.k. He took a slice of cut skipjack. I took 2 photos of him and he was returned to the river. That way he will give another person a thrill as I had. By the way i also caught a 9 pound channel cat , that guy hit a piec of tuna blood vein. Tight Lines to all.  



[email protected]
webmaster for Cincinnati Catfishing 
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com 
AND
SHOP WITHOUT DROPPING
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com/Shop1.html 
Over700Bargings4YOU
www.bargins4tightbudgets.com


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrtas on your PB,any pics?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

great job, keep them comming


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I did take 2 photos on a regular 35mm camera. There about 12 more shots left on the roll before I get it developed. The way thing stand right now odds are I won't get wet a line for about a week. So it may be late june till I get the film developed. One of these days I am going to take my digiatal camera out when I fish. Tight lines nlcatfish


----------



## metalman (Apr 15, 2004)

Isn't that the best feeling! I'm pleased for you...W


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Way to go, Im still on top of the world after catching my PB Flathead last Month. Its the best feeling in the world to catch your PB. Good Job.
Cat Mazter


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

congrats on your personal best, glad to see you released it!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Good deal....tuna blook vein...never heard of it.  Skipjack, yes...tuna , okay.
Hey, were you fishing from a boat or off the shore? Don't give up your spot, but was it near Cinti? Just curious at to what section of the river. Just a general idea.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Its part of the fillet that has blood vessels in it, VERY bloody and very good bait usually in saltwater for sharks. But they do say, catfish are a lot like sharks.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

i was fishing from a boat went out of the Public landing ramp. that is one I always yse for it STILL is FREE! It was down river on the ky side still around the downtown area. You may be ableto get the blood vein from the chef that slices up the tuna for it is not used when cooking the fish. Call around and see what they say. It is bloody and has a strong scent trail and stays on the hook very well. tight lines nlcatfish


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go on the new PB! It's a great feeling, now set the bar a little higher, and keep on going!


----------

